# [solved]Problems loading modules in genkernel install

## o'bogamol

My laptop is a Lenovo Thinkpad X61 (the convertible tablet version).

My kernel was created using the genkernel tool.

```
genkernel all
```

I seem to be having problems getting certain modules to load.

Urls listed are output from wgetpasting the log file of command$ >> command$.log

Here is lspci.

The salient points are on line 2 (display) and line 19 (wireless).

Here is lsmod.

It does not appear that the modules are being loaded.

/etc/conf.d/modules contains

```
modules="iwl4965"
```

but during the boot up process it says that it failed to load.

ifconfig does not list my wireless card, only eth0 which is my ethernet card.

if I run 

```
find /lib/modules/3.6.11-gentoo/ type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
```

then I can't seem to find thje relevant modules listed.

I am not sure what the relevant module for the intel gpu is, but I couldn't find anything that looked promising in the list.

----------

## o'bogamol

 NEIN!!!!

 :Laughing:  No answers for you!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BillWho

bogamol,

Arr you sure it's compiled as a module   :Question: 

```
grep CONFIG_IWL4965 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## o'bogamol

Evidently it was not. that command returned 'not set'.

so how do I build it in? i thought it was automatically in for genkernel.

----------

## The Doctor

use genkernel --menuconfig all

Dispute its name, it does not taylor anything for you. It is truly a generic kernel.

----------

## o'bogamol

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> use genkernel --menuconfig all
> 
> Dispute its name, it does not taylor anything for you. It is truly a generic kernel.

 

compiling now. will report back. thanks.

I fixed the display problems i had been having too. Thanks

----------

